# do we still own this land?



## positivenote (25 Mar 2010)

hi guys, Bit of a strange one for you all. The wife and I were informed by her mother that a lad knocked to her door a few weeks ago inquiring about information on a shop that they used to own in town. 

The shop was sold according to her mother years ago, but she doesnt know if the land that it was built on was sold as well... basically my wifes father looked after all the paper work and he passed away over 10 years ago. 

Ever since they sold the property (over 15 years ago) nothing has been done with it. I told the mam-in-law that I would try and find out any ifo that i could about the situation. 

She says that she hasnt a clue who the solicitor that dealt with all was and thinks it may have been someone her husband knew at the time. 

The main reason she's inquiring is as to how this stranger would come knocking at their door if they were not still registered as owners? 

Dont ask were the deeds are as she doesnt have a clue...
what should our next step be in finding out if she has any entitlements on the land... as i say its still sitting there in town untouched since years ago.

Thanks


----------



## Sconhome (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: do we own still own this land?*

Land registry.

You will need to open an account on one of the websites, very simple, small transfer off laser or cc and away you go. Search the property, it should be demarkated on the plans with ownership information.


----------



## positivenote (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: do we own still own this land?*

i see the cost on the website.

any further advice regarding this would be greatness appreciated.
thanks


----------



## mf1 (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: do we own still own this land?*

Go and see a solicitor. 

They can take the necessary details, do searches ( it may or may not be registered land which means  its not quite as easy as a land registry search), pull together the important facts and advise appropriately.

Or just sit and wait to see what happens next.

mf


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: do we own still own this land?*

Did you do the website search or has cost put you off?

Sconhome's suggestion would seem to be your best way of getting your answer.

mf1's post appeared as I posted mine ..... another good suggestion.

All of the above will cost you money ..... and you'll have to pay for a definitive answer.


----------



## positivenote (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: do we own still own this land?*

thanks guys. i think i will get in touch with the land registry, we have a chap whose in charge of the buildings office in work, id say that he might be able to contact them on my behalf. If it doesnt work out that way i'll try and get all the details i can and get on to a solicitor.
thanks again


----------



## Sconhome (25 Mar 2010)

I think I last carried out a search through vision-net. I was looking for the owner of a derelict cottage I was interested in.

Find the spot on the map, zoom in and you will get the folio number of the land / site and the owners information. Folio number will give you any planning applications submitted in relation to the site too.

Its pretty straight forward to do it yourself. Solicitor will do the same work and charge accordingly.


----------



## rekhib (26 Mar 2010)

To the OP, I highly recommend a visit to the Land Registry. I'm not sure what county you're in but some of the offices are very sophisticated. I'm in Dublin and I wanted to confirm recently that all of my holdings were correctly registered. I went on to the website and aside from needing to sign up as mentioned previously, the costs looked prohibitive. I dropped down to them and I got a personal appointment within 10 minutes and we went through the holdings for a couple of hours on their interactive map, got print outs, contact details, no charge, brilliant service. 

P.S. Just to declare, my only vested interest in the Land Registry is as a citizen, I'm not trying to sell Land Registry bonds or anything.


----------



## onq (26 Mar 2010)

positivenote said:


> (snip)
> The main reason she's inquiring is as to how this stranger would come knocking at their door if they were not still registered as owners?
> 
> Dont ask were the deeds are as she doesnt have a clue...
> ...



In answer to the first question, there was probably local knowledge about the last owners.

In answer to the second question you may have to go to land registry and/or seek local knowledge about the solicitor or comb through your dad's papers [ a difficult thing to do - I know].

In general, solicitors are duty bound to pass on their papers to someone at the end of their tenure, IIRC [someone might confirm or deny this].

If the solicitor has moved or passed away but you discovered the name of the solicitor the Incorporated Law Society might be able to help.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## ajapale (26 Mar 2010)

rekhib said:


> To the OP, I highly recommend a visit to the Land Registry.



Yes, this is your best course of action. Before you go identify the property at [broken link removed]website and that will make the interactive e-search quicker.

aj


----------

